# ERD not working...L3.02 firmware?



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

New to the forum...

Since last Wednesday (10/17), I have been unable to get the 222 to complete the External Recording Device function. Up til then, it had worked seamlessly and beautifully: I have a Panasonic DVD Recorder hooked up to the 222's tuner 1 SD (composite) port--and OF COURSE the correct remote code programmed on the 222--and when it worked, the Dish receiver would turn on for a scheduled recording, turn on the Panasonic, and then start recording. All of this I assume it achieved through an IR emitter in the front of the 222.

Anyway, a week now and it is seems to be defunct. I have even swapped in a "new" 222, and same problem. 

It all seems to coincide with release of firmware L3.02...can anyone offer some info or advice. In particular, I have already spent about 2 hours on the phone with tech support (don' t you hate it when you know more than the technician?), and the best response I can get is "I have no idea what the new firmware does...I have no idea if it caused ERD to stop. I don't know who to ask for help. I can't help you."

Well, that sucks...

-Matt


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

averageguy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forum...
> 
> ...


You might go in and delete what you had set up before, re-boot your receiver, set it back up for the panny and try it again. It works with a computer sometimes, naybe it would work in this case. Just a guess mind you.


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

yoyo...thanks for the advice. Since I am currently using a replacement receiver, I more or less did exactly what you suggested. Everything was reset the other day, but problem persists.

Here is a possible ray of hope...message from Tech Support at Dish:



> Thank you for your email. We will need to forward more information about this issue to our engineering department. It has been determined the issue is software related and we are actively working to resolve it as soon as possible. The issue will be resolved with a software update in the near future. We apologize for the inconvenience. In order to get this issue resolved as soon as possible, please reply with the information below. This will go directly to our engineering department. Thank you very much for your assistance.


I'll post if there is any progress.

-Matt


----------

